# My new 108 gal discus tank



## Peterchow

My new tank arrived at 1:30pm today. Spent a few hours setting everything up. At 6:00pm, all discus went into their new home. Had their first happy meal at 7:00pm.


----------



## ninez

Looking good~~


----------



## target

Nice tank, they look happy to have some space again


----------



## plantedinvertz

Looks Great! Is it cycled?


----------



## Chappy

It seems pretty bare, Peter. You need more discus to fill it up 

Looks GREAT and your fish are going to be SOOOO happy.

Shelley


----------



## Peterchow

plantedinvertz said:


> Looks Great! Is it cycled?


20% old water & 80% new tap water, with conditioner + salt.

Discus don't need cycled water. They love fresh water everyday.


----------



## plantedinvertz

Peterchow said:


> 20% old water & 80% new tap water, with conditioner + salt.
> 
> Discus don't need cycled water. They love fresh water everyday.


Oh I see...i never kept them yet..soon


----------



## target

^^you will love it.


----------



## Peterchow

Embersmom said:


> It seems pretty bare, Peter. You need more discus to fill it up
> 
> Looks GREAT and your fish are going to be SOOOO happy.
> 
> Shelley


Yes, you are right. Shelley. The tank can handle a lot more discus. 
2 gal per one discus = 52 discus x 2 = 108 gal.

I have 26 in there now, so I can add 26 more. I am crazy !!!!!!!

Thanks everybody for your encouraging comments & viewing !!!!!


----------



## bonsai dave

Looking great peter. What are you using for filters on the tank. wow 56 discus in that tank. I feel bad keeping 9 in a 120 lol.. Keep up the good work..


----------



## Peterchow

bonsai dave said:


> Looking great peter. What are you using for filters on the tank. wow 56 discus in that tank. I feel bad keeping 9 in a 120 lol.. Keep up the good work..


Dave, I dont have 56 discus in there yet. I only have 26 for now, but my tank can handle a total of 56, or more, based only on my personal experience.

Presently, the tank has 5 filters : 2 eheim 2215, one fluval 305, one magnum HOB & a submergeable filter.


----------



## target

Interesting. So you don't follow the 10 gallon per discus rule?


----------



## Sargasso

Nice fish!


----------



## Adz1

nice clean look...
discus sure are a neat looking fish.
maybe one day....


----------



## Peterchow

target said:


> Interesting. So you don't follow the 10 gallon per discus rule?


I had my 20 discus in a temporary 35 gal hex tank for a week before they moved into their new home tonight. Everyone colored up in there as well as eating more, even better condition than in their previous 75 gal. As long as their water is fresh everyday with very strong filtration, they enjoy & prefer a very tight community of their own.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

If you're changing that much water, I don't the tank essentially doesn't ever get cycled, so as long as the gas exchange is ok, I would think you could pack the fish in there.


----------



## Peterchow

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you're changing that much water, I don't the tank essentially doesn't ever get cycled, so as long as the gas exchange is ok, I would think you could pack the fish in there.


Yes, Gary. You are exactly right !!!!

This is why a lot of discus keepers just use sponge filters. I chose not to use sponge filters as they take up a lot of space in the tank.

With daily water change + daily vacuuming, powerheads will also work.


----------



## DAN O

Sweet tank, just like a box of Smarties...


----------



## andyb

*Awesome Tank*

Hi Peter

The Tank looks very nice and level too


----------



## richbcca

Peterchow said:


> Yes, you are right. Shelley. The tank can handle a lot more discus.
> 2 gal per one discus = 52 discus x 2 = 108 gal.
> 
> I have 26 in there now, so I can add 26 more. I am crazy !!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks everybody for your encouraging comments & viewing !!!!!


I didn't know it's 1 discuss per 2 gallons. I only have 12 wild in my 210. Probably a good thing, too lazy to change water everyday.


----------



## Peterchow

richbcca said:


> I didn't know it's 1 discuss per 2 gallons. I only have 12 wild in my 210. Probably a good thing, too lazy to change water
> 
> everyday.


Hey, Richard. 2 gal per discus is only my personal rule, based on my own experience as well as some very experienced discus keepers in Hong Kong.


----------



## budahrox

Wowzers!!!!!!
Lucky man Peter.
I'm very envious.
Can't keep Discus to save my soul LOL!!
Good work my friend!!
Cheers!!


----------



## seanyuki

Nice fish & tank Peter.....imo just add 2 more discus becoming 28.....lucky number.....just know what I mean lah.


----------



## thefishwife

Oh Peter that looks wonderful!!! The stand is beautiful. The discus seem so happy!!!!


----------



## onefishtwofish

looks great


----------



## MELLO

Looks good Peter... your discus looks happpier now.


----------



## MadgicBug

Go Peter, Go Peter, Go Peter  

I feel like I back in university cheering someone on for a chugging contest.


----------



## JUICE

looks great [email protected]!


----------



## bigfry

Nice! Love big schools of discus.


----------



## jay_leask

looks good.


----------



## trowachess

great looking setup


----------



## CloudySky

Looks fantastic, Peter!!! What kind of water changes do you do?


----------



## CloudySky

Whoops. Nvmnd.


----------



## Richard

Very nice discus! They look very happy in a new home.


----------



## L!$A

Looks great Peter!!


----------



## Peterchow

After struggling for over a month with the city tap water, my two new tanks finally shed some lights. On the second day of my new discus tank set up, all of my eheim canisters were leaking, so I replaced them with HOB filters, however, the water was very cloudy all along until this week.

Before our forum big crash, my mated pair of snakeskin was breeding in my 35 hex tank but I had to remove the tank to make way for my 210G monster tank. So I put the pair back to my main discus tank and since then the pair was not happy, as I have disturbed their spawning. Today, I have decided to give them a chance to continue their breeding again in the same environment.


----------



## Bien Lim

I wish I have a room for discus like u peter...thanks for sharing


----------



## CloudySky

Hi Peter

Your discus look very happy in their new tank! I love the checkerboard pigeon.

P.S. If you have any breeding pairs up for sale again, I'd love to buy one from you


----------



## Peterchow

Thank you for your encouraging comments + viewing !!!!

Bien - I still remembered I bought my very first batch of plants from you to start my planted tanks. Your genuine plant advice to me will never be forgotten. Discus will look exceptionally good in your planted tank and they don"t need a lot of swimming space.

Harry - I will definitely keep you in mind for a mated pair. I did have a second mated pair - rose red + red spotted green, however, since I put them back in the main tank, they haven't been connecting back together at all.


----------

